# 33 Machine/EV West 818 build



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Good looking build. Is that power graph for the dual ac35s accurate? 180lb-fts!


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

tylerwatts said:


> Good looking build. Is that power graph for the dual ac35s accurate? 180lb-fts!


Yes it is. That is the graph off of the HPEVS site. There were a couple of vehicles that made it on the dyno at EVCCON 2013 with them in it and from what I could see there was good correlation after taking into account the mechanical losses in the drive train.


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow that's impressive!


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

That roller is 4x4 capable !!!!!!!!!!
boggle, boggle, boggle.


----------



## ehansen007 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey dudes, I was wondering if any of you have used the Prius pedal with the curtis controller? I just installed the pedal and I don't have the plug that goes into it. I know I don't necessarily need the plug but does anyone know the connections I'll need? Thanks in advance.


----------



## rtz (Jul 3, 2013)

See if any of this is of any use:

Scroll to the bottom of this:

http://www.ngcontrols.com/datasheets/throttle/TPS-PRS_installation_manual_17-Jan-12.pdf




Some more like the above:

http://s653.photobucket.com/user/ja.../Priusacceleratorpedalinternalschema.gif.html


----------



## ehansen007 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: 33 Machine/EV West 818 build- Done!*

All done!

http://www.33machine.com


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: 33 Machine/EV West 818 build- Done!*



ehansen007 said:


> All done!
> 
> http://www.33machine.com


Very nice! I was starting to wonder if EVWest would ever give it back!


----------



## ehansen007 (Mar 27, 2013)

Well, they never really _had_ it. They were nice enough to let me do the 90% of work there in their garage and they helped with the adapter and electrical and wiring. They also supervised which helped out a lot. It was a fun process, but not so much fun driving down there two or three times a week for a few months! EV West is the bomb though that's for sure.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

No performance data? 
Peak torque?
Peak power?
0 to 60?
says 48 cells --> 48*3.2 = 153.6V, but says 144V, or does it have 45 cells?


----------



## ehansen007 (Mar 27, 2013)

Most of the info is here. Right now it's 48 cells. We had to remove two due to HPEVs not wanting to warranty anything over the 160V which they feel comfortable with. Ironically, two also went bad so it worked out. I haven't gotten a solid 0-60 time yet. Something I've been wanting to do and it's easy enough with the Speedhut Tach. We also haven't dyno'd it either but the motor is supposed to be at 165HP and 188ftlb. I just drive it now.

http://thefactoryfiveforum.com/showthread.php?11755-33-Machine-electric-818e-build-Photoshoot-11-30


----------

